# Oil and Gear Case Lube



## bearplott (Dec 2, 2018)

Just picked up a new Deluxe 28 yesterday. Unfortunately the sales people knew darn little about the machines. It seems it has oil in it, but so clear it’s hard to tell. Do the new machines come ready to roll with oil in the motor? What about the gear case lube?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

The dealer should have check all of your fluid levels, but I would check them myself - just to be sure. In your owners manual, that they should have provided, it should tell how to check the fluids, and what kind to sue when changing them. 



You will probably want to practice starting it BEFORE the first snow storm, and let it run for 10-15 minutes just to break it in gently before you give it the true test. 



It is advisable to read the owners manual at least once, just to familiarize yourself with the controls and operation of your new toy. Take care of it, and it will take care of you.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

If the machine is from a dealer there should be oil in the engine and it seems you have checked and confirmed this. The auger gearbox has oil from the factory (according to Ariens). It used to be red but that is apparently copy write so Ariens use a clear fluid of same spec now. The fill plug is on top of gearbox so remove plug and washer and the fluid level should be between 2.38" and 2.63" from the plug opening. Don't overfill since you may have trouble with the seals. Ariens specify their L3 lubricant for the auger gearbox.


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

Just checked the gearbox level on my brand new/never used Ariens Pro 32 and it was at the minimum of the acceptable range. Topped it off to the top of the acceptable range with L3 fluid. Man is that stuff expensive at $15 for an 8 oz. bottle.


----------



## bearplott (Dec 2, 2018)

Checked the gear case and it had the red fluid in it. Grease zerks had a little on the ends so I figured we were good there also. Fired it up and all worked as it should. Apparently the cable for the hood tilt was a bit close to something hot for a bit as I melted a bit of the plastic cover. Anyway, thanks!!!


----------

